# Wat denk jij van Linux User Groups

## garo

Zit jij in een LUG  ?

Indien je lid van een LUG wilt worden en in Vlaanderen woont:Onze LUG (TINA) kan altijd nog wel extra leden gebruiken.

Zeg niet dat het te ver is!  2 van onze leden komen weekelijks van Nederland! En het is gratis!

Voor Nederlanders: Hier is nog een lijst met Nederlandse LUG's.

Voor Vlamingen die Mortsel te ver vinden: Hier is nog een lijst met Vlaamse LUG's.Deze lijst is niet helemaal up-to-date aangezien niemand vraagtina@digibel.org meer leest en ik ben er ook niet zeker of ALUG nog wel bestaat (de oudere TINA leden waren vroeger lid van ALUG, maar hebben dan hun eigen LUG (TINA dus) opgericht aangezien het daar eerder dictatuur dan democratie was).

----------

## Niek

Nee.

/me is erg lui  :Razz: 

Ik heb absoluut geen zin om bijeenkomsten, vergaderingen, enz enz bij te wonen.

Hmm, nu ik er over nadenk, ik bven wel lid van de Unix gebruikersgroep (HCC). Niet dat ik er iets mee doe ofzo, maar ik krijg een keer per jaar zo'n ledenblaadje door de deur.

----------

## foser

dan voel ik me zo'n nerd

----------

## garo

Je bent ook zo'n nerd.

We zijn het allemaal.

Wees trots !!!

----------

## blub

Ik heb daar ook altijd schrik voor gehad  , voor het hoge geek gehalte in LUGs

Ik vind het van me zelf al erg dat ik zoveel uurtjes slijt voor men pcke als ge dan nog naar een lug gaat dan voel ik mij helemaal geek  :Smile: 

Maar dit jaar is er op onze school ook een lug gestart ( http://pihlug.howest.be  ) en daar komen alles behalve de stereotypes geeks naartoe dus dat geeft me al een beter gevoel als ik naar de lug meetings ga  :Smile: 

----------

## rbonthond

hmog... als dr nou eentje in nijmegen was...

voorlopig ben ik vrij happy met dit forum  :Smile: 

----------

## SeJo

er is er geen direct in mijn buurt, maar nu ik zojuist weer een wagen heb gekocht kan het zijn dat ik een opzoek.

Heb zojuist een opgestart op het werk en ga dus hier de mensen linux leren gebruiken (vooral voor servertoepassingen) hopelijk gaan er enkelen dit ook als desktop gebruiken...

ben zo'n beetje een pionier hier... en weet er nog niet genoeg van, een leerrijke ervaring dus :-]

greets

----------

## Remco

Nee, want:

Daar komen vast grotere nerds dan ik en dat is eng en:

In mijn omgeving zitten al genoeg nerds die linux/*BSD draaien, daar heb ik geen LUG voor nodig...

----------

## Manuuz

Wat doen ze daar feite?

beetje babbelen over GNU/LINux ?

is het de moeite?

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Wat doen ze daar feite?
> 
> beetje babbelen over GNU/LINux ?
> 
> is het de moeite?

 

Een beetje babbelen over (niet alleen maar wel meestal) informatica, elkaar wat helpen met problemen, een multiplayer game spelen,...

Dezelfde dingen die de meesten van ons thuis doen, het enigste verschil is dat je niet alleen bent.

Het is waar dat er in in LUG's veel geeks zitten, maar er zitten ook vele niet-geeks. De niet-geeks vallen spijtig genoeg veel minder op en daardoor beginnen mensen te denken dat in LUG's alleen geeks zitten.

Voorbeeld: Bij ons in de lug is het nu al de 2de keer dat 3 of 4 mensen stilletjes in een hoek "command & conquer generals" in netwerk tegen elkaar zijn aan't spelen (zelfs niet onder wine,winex,vmware of win4lin. Nee, doodgewoon in windows XP). Maar ondertussen zijn er dan 2 anderen de hele zaal bijeen aan het brullen over de voordelen van de ipstack van bsd tegenover die van de linuxkernel (ik denk toch dat ze daar over bezig waren, het klonk niet echt eenvoudig).

Als ik juist op dat moment lid zou willen worden zou ik gillend zijn gaan lopen uit angst voor die 2.

Voor wie wil weten wat de rest deed op dat moment: Ik was bezig met een redhat gebruiker het portage systeem van gentoo uit te leggen. Er waren er een paar bezig met zo'n GPS-spulleke op een linux-laptop aan te sluiten (ik heb geen idee waarom, GPS lijkt mij alleen nuttig in een auto) en de rest was bezig over irak.

----------

## theBlackDragon

Helaas zijn er geen LUG's in Oost-Vlaanderen, toch niet waar ik van weet   :Crying or Very sad: 

Er is er wel een geweest (zie linux.be), maar die lijkt me redelijk dood

En Zeus WPI is niet echt een LUG lijkt me, of vergis ik me?  :Confused: 

----------

## Manuuz

ik heb ook gezocht voor oostvlaanderen. en die zeus; die is enkel voor studenten  :Sad: 

----------

## den_RDC

blijkbaar ben ik lit van een LUG zonder het echt te weten, aangezien CFK tussen de lijst van garo staat (en das nie in leuven maar gent)... alhoewel het cfk eerder een linux-studentenclubken is, met pintjes aan 0.30euro  :Smile: 

----------

## JefP@@

Ik zit bij Beluga

http://www.linuxbelgium.net/usergroups/lug.cfm

en

http://linux.rave.org

----------

## garo

THREAD SPLIT:Alle posts over de naamgeving van (gnu/)linux zijn hier geplaatst.

----------

